# Sokol & Cocca | Marty & Buby



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi tiel's lovers! We're here 









Sokol & Cocca at exploring new bird's room. 










Marthy & Buby










My flock! Aren't they lovely? 










Sokol's cleanning time 










Marty & Cocca at first were sharing the same cage.


----------



## prettybirds (Jul 16, 2009)

They are all so beautiful.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You do have a cute flock


----------



## ladyeagle (Aug 14, 2009)

oh so sweeet!!!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

they are gorgeous and it is wonderful to see that Croatians love birds!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Wow!...thanks so much for sharing...they are beauties.


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

:clap:Thanks!


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

Here we go again 









Look at the cages  
I don't like when they are closed but Sokol is very agresive to Buby (ex. Sara) so I have to let them out at shifts. 









Once more look at the cages :blush:









After Sokol & Buby's fight the flock was sattled down. While I was taking this pic Sokol was watching every my move  Sometimes I feel like I came at his own house insted he came at mine  Boys...









One more look at the flock :wacko:


----------



## heatheri004 (Aug 10, 2009)

i love your flock!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Nicew...are there 3 hens and 1 male?


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

srtiels said:


> Nicew...are there 3 hens and 1 male?


I don't think so. For now I'm 100% positive that there are 2 males (nature gray & gray WF ). I think CPP is female and WFCP is undisclosed gender because that bird don't wolf whistling but it lose feather with stripes below it's tail


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

You've got such beautiful birds!
Love seeing their pictures!


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

beautiful flock! I love their names, too!


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

Beautiful 'teils!


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

You have a gorgeous flock, I just love that photo of them all huddled together on the perch! My 2 tiels don't like each other very much, I wish they would snuggle!


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

Few new photos


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

Youtube clips of my flock

1.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6oUHu9B5yM
2.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZomEIj6uZY
3.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qSJ-x82exg
4.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7Zkf3eWB-Q
5.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HusqJfMO5Do

Enjoy!


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

aww there all sooo sweet!!


----------

